#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-15
<tdr112> how did you all get on
<slashtom> grand, there were 5 of us yesterday
<ebel> yo yo
<tdr112> good stuff
<infoturtle> hey all, I'm moing house all this week and it's mostly in the evening I'll be doing it. If I get a link for someone could you proxy for me as I had to get onto the miLK labs here about UGJ
<infoturtle> *moving
<infoturtle> for the meeting this week, sorry, didn't finish what I was talking about
<infoturtle> http://groups.google.com/group/limerick-hackerspace/browse_thread/thread/5a63ceb814efbc13 I'll just leave that on record anyway
<czajkowski> aloha
<infoturtle> hey czajkowski
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-16
<tdr112> can you save iptables so i dont have to run it each time i boot up
<ebel> iptables -L
<ebel> as root
<ebel> er maybe... ask slashtom
<ebel> sometimes people add a post-up command to the /etc/network/interfaces
<tdr112> slashtom: are you about
<slashtom> aye
<tdr112> i was just asking about iptables , being sorted out in #ubuntu-server
<tdr112> they tell me to use iptables-save
<slashtom> don't forget about ip6tables
<slashtom> relication i know, but unavoidable
<slashtom> personally i write my ip[6]tables as an init script
<tdr112> slashtom: we dont have a ipv6 ip yet
<slashtom> shocking, even my elderly mother has IPv6!
<ebel> :P
<tdr112> i know, i know
<airurando> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-17
<Tribaal> Hi folks
<Tribaal> I'm a member of the Swiss LoCo, and I'll be moving to Ireland in the next couple of months
<Tribaal> so I wanted to jump in and say hi :)
<ebel> hello Tribaal
<Tribaal> how active are you guys? The page linked seems pretty active
<ebel> Ah relatively.
<ebel> We had a geeknic (geek picnic) last weekend
<ebel> we have regular irc meetings. (coming up soon, so you can pop along if you want to see stuff)
<Tribaal> nice :)
<Tribaal> geeknics sound like fun
<ebel> we'll be taking part in the ubuntu global jam soon, another event you can come along to
<ebel> where in ireland are you moving too?
<Tribaal> Dublin
<ebel> Most ubuntu-ie activity happens in dublin.
<Tribaal> my wife and I are pretty scared (it's the first time we move abroad)
<Tribaal> good to know
<Tribaal> :)
<Tribaal> So how many people were there at the geeknic?
<ebel> varied. last one was small, only 4. :P
<ebel> soon the weather will turn against us :)
<ebel> There's also a hackerspace in dublin (TOG), if you're looking around
<Tribaal> Ohhhh interesting
<ebel> ubuntu-ie also does semi-regular intermitant meet ups in pubs thoughout the yera
<ebel> are you on the mailing list? we also have an identica/twitter account
<Tribaal> not yet
<Tribaal> It just occured to me "hey I spend my days on IRC, why not start by hopping on the ubuntu LoCo channel
<ebel> http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuie
<ebel> this channel is usually pretty active
<ebel> http://identi.ca/ubuntuie
<Tribaal> Followin'
<Tribaal> :)
<Tribaal> thanks ebel
<tdr112> anyone know how to add a file to a .war in ubuntu
<ebel> is it just a zip file with a .war file ending? (i.e. maybe you can unzip add file, re-zip)
<tdr112> it is a zip ,
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> so tar  is not the one to use
<Tribaal> you can "sudo aptitude install unzip" then "zip whatever.war [list of files or folder]"
<ebel> The minutes show that we've had this meeting apparently.... http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/153/detail/
<ebel> well the loco directory entry for this meeting has details filled in
<airurando> anyone around for the meeting
<carles-091labs> present
<airurando> hi carles-091labs
<carles-091labs> hi
<airurando> we'll start in a few more mins
<airurando> I was just wondering who was online
<moylan> i'm here
<airurando> hi moylan
<thelodger> G'day all
<airurando> howdy thelodger
<airurando> ebel ping
<moylan> hi airurando.
<airurando> I reckon we should start
<airurando> others may join
<airurando> I'll chair
<airurando> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Aug 17 19:06:36 2011 UTC.  The chair is airurando. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<airurando> evening all and welcome to the Ubuntu Ireland LoCo monthly IRC meeting for August
<airurando> our agenda for this evenings meeting is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-08-17
<airurando> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-08-17
<airurando> as you can see we have a new bot as MootBot was bust
<airurando> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-08-17
<airurando> hmm
<airurando> we'll move on
<airurando> if you are present for the meeting please indicate so by typing PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<carles-091labs> presnet
<moylan> PRESENT
<thelodger> PRESENT
<ebel> PRESENT (sorta)
<airurando> #topic Review of previous action items
<meetingology> TOPIC: Review of previous action items
<airurando> from last month we had a few actions items
<airurando> #topic ACTION: infoturtle will organise UGJ Limerick
<meetingology> TOPIC: ACTION: infoturtle will organise UGJ Limerick
<airurando> infoturtle can't be here tonight and sends his apologies
<airurando> he has done some work on this and asked me to give the update
<airurando> MilkLabs hackerspace have been approached and asked to host the Jam on Sept 3rd
<airurando> The initial response has been positive but nothing has been confirmed as of yet.
<airurando> #link http://groups.google.com/group/limerick-hackerspace/browse_thread/thread/5a63ceb814efbc13
<airurando> the above listed e-mail thread gives a good indication of the progress that has been made so far.
<airurando> infoturtle has done great work on this and hopefully it will all fall into place for him
<carles-091labs> About the Jam on September
<carles-091labs> I was going to host one in 091labs but just yesterday i got the news from jefrey about going to electric picnic
<carles-091labs> so, I won't be able to host it. Not sure if any of our members will take my place
<airurando> Thats a pity but not to worry.
<airurando> we'll wait for confirmation from infoturtle before promoting UGJ Limerick
<airurando> carles-091labs definately next time eh? ;)
<carles-091labs> I'm at the space at the moment and talking with some of the members. One of them said that he will do it
<airurando> cool :)
<airurando> we can chat on that in a minute
<carles-091labs> ok
<airurando> but that is brilliant.
<airurando> #topic ACTION: tdr112 will ask TOG to once again host UGJ Dublin
<meetingology> TOPIC: ACTION: tdr112 will ask TOG to once again host UGJ Dublin
<airurando> I know tdr112 asked TOG.
<airurando> no confirmation as of yet though.
<airurando> ebel do you know anything on this?
<ebel> Yes
<ebel> I will be organising the Dubin global jam in TOG
<ebel> (at least I'll be approaching TOG about this)
<ebel> I haven't done it yet, since tdr112 only told me yesterday
<airurando> OK
<ebel> But I'll do it within the next few days. It'll take ~ 5 days to get word back from the tog members to confirm/reject it
<ebel> so we'll know within 5 or 6 days if we can have UGJ at TOG. I am optimistic
<airurando> OK we'll leave it at that
<airurando> #action ebel will ask TOG to once again host UGJ Dublin
<meetingology> ACTION: ebel will ask TOG to once again host UGJ Dublin
<airurando> moving on
<airurando> the last action from July was
<airurando> #topic ACTION: moylan to generate a doodle poll to decide on the location for the August geeknic
<meetingology> TOPIC: ACTION: moylan to generate a doodle poll to decide on the location for the August geeknic
<airurando> moylan do you want to provide a synopsis?
<moylan> first time using doodle.  we got a fair number of votes and people selected st. stephens green.  but about 1/3 who voted for their turned up.
<airurando> at least the sun shone mostly
<airurando> small turnout
<moylan> can't really think of a better way to get the word out to more people.
<airurando> but good company
<moylan> good fun.  i enjoyed it.  pics will be good come next reapproval :-)
<airurando> indeed
<ebel> yep
<airurando> slashtom has many :)
<airurando> we'll move on to agenda items proper
<moylan> found one on my samsung tab that's quite good.
<airurando> #topic Ubuntu Global Jam
<meetingology> TOPIC: Ubuntu Global Jam
<airurando> we have discussed venues already
<airurando> Dublin and Limerick are in progress
<airurando> Galway is also stepping up to the plate hopefully :)
<airurando> carles-091labs you say you have news!
<carles-091labs> one of our members is going to host the event for me
<airurando> :)
<mokmeister> present
<mokmeister> sorry guys for the late arrival
<carles-091labs> Not sure how succesfull this is going to be. I was looking forward to this... Next time i'll be there
<airurando> hi mokmeister
<carles-091labs> hi
<mokmeister> hi airurando
<mokmeister> hi carles-091labs
<airurando> carles-091labs success isn't the driver
<airurando> getting together and having fun is
<mokmeister> everything has to start somewhere!
<airurando> as few people as you like
<carles-091labs> I know....
<airurando> carles-091labs onto some praticalities
<airurando> we usually promote these jams on the Ubuntu Wiki, LoCo Directory, our website and twitter/identi.ca
<airurando> any objection to this?
<carles-091labs> cool... Hopefully will get some people outside our members
<carles-091labs> no, no
<airurando> 091 labs kindly host a Global Jam event etc etc
<airurando> excellent
<carles-091labs> We will promote through our channels also
<airurando> are 091 Labs OK with a 10am to 6pm ish timeframe on 3rd Sept
<airurando> great promote away
<airurando>  the hope is always to promote the hackerspaces and ubuntu
<airurando> carles-091labs so you have no objection to me promoting this as outlined above
<thelodger> Shouldn't be a problem
<thelodger> One member will be there from 10am and I should be back in town by 3pm
<carles-091labs> yeah... just confirming with the member that will host it.... and he's fine with it
<airurando> absolutely brilliant
<airurando> any support or info you may want holler here or drop a line to the mailing list
<carles-091labs> ok
<airurando> #agreed 091labs will kindly host a UGJ Event
<airurando> bah new bot not working properly
<airurando> moving on
<airurando> last agenda item
<airurando> #topic Event Planning
<meetingology> TOPIC: Event Planning
<airurando> this is mine also
<airurando> I'm just wondering whether or not we should try to plan and lock down events alot sooner than we currently do.
<airurando> I agree with moylan, I don't know how we can get the word out better about events
<ebel> how do you mean?
<carles-091labs> what event is this?
<airurando> carles-091labs all events
<airurando> geeknics
<airurando> Ubuntu Hours
<moylan> just wondering.  would a google calendar for ubuntu ireland help?
<airurando> Jams
<airurando> moylan the loco dir is supposed to do something along those lines
<airurando> ebel I mean we don't finalise details of things until a week or two before they are due to happen
<airurando> Where possible I think we could do alot better on this
<airurando> geeknics could be organised and agreed upon months in advance
<airurando> news of the  event could filter out better in these situations
<airurando> Jams should be organised as soon as the dates are announces
<airurando> *announced
<airurando> we'll as soon as practical after the announcement
<airurando> just a thought
<ebel> hmmm maybe....
<ebel> you're right about some events that we know in advance...
<airurando> I don't think it be much harder to lock the details down sooner
<airurando> promote them sooner and for a longer period
<ebel> twould mean being more organised
<airurando> keep your calanders free kind of stuff
<airurando> not a whole lot more organised
<airurando> but a bit
<airurando> would need to make decisions quicker also
<airurando> date one month
<airurando> venue the next
<airurando> this eats away at time
<airurando> moylan thoughts
<airurando> carles-091labs thoughts?
<airurando> thoughts anyone?
<moylan> we should streamline the decision process.  maybe the next time the doodle poll should be a location + date selection in one poll.
<moylan> also maybe block book the 1st saturday of the month for events or something...
<ebel> i agree to try to give it a go, but i'm a terrible one for the procrastinator
<airurando> haha
<carles-091labs> we can definetly try
<airurando> moylan I agree but I think actioning it at one meeting and agreeing on it at the next may even be too long
<airurando> I just wanted to get folks thinking on this
<carles-091labs> there's always the mailing list... we don't have to wait that ling
<carles-091labs> #long
<airurando> we can leave it here
<airurando> carles-091labs that is a good idea
<moylan> might put more activity onto the mailing list
<airurando> indeed
<carles-091labs> true
<airurando> we can all think on it
<airurando> #topic any other business
<meetingology> TOPIC: any other business
<carles-091labs> not from me
<airurando> #topic next meeting date proposed for Wednesday 21st of September.
<meetingology> TOPIC: next meeting date proposed for Wednesday 21st of September.
<airurando> any objections
<airurando> no?
<carles-091labs> nope
<airurando> cool
<moylan> nope
<airurando> as there is nothing else we'll finish up here
<airurando> thanks all for attending and participating
<airurando> looking forward to UGJ Galway joining in this year!!!!
<carles-091labs> welcome and thank you
<airurando> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Aug 17 19:56:14 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2011/ubuntu-ie.2011-08-17-19.06.moin.txt
<airurando> thanks everyone
<airurando> must dash
<ebel> thanks for chairing airurando
<moylan> ditto
<airurando> talk to you all soon.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-18
<airurando> Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 21st of September 2011 @ 8pm  || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 21st of September 2011 @ 8pm  || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
<czajkowski> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/05/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams/
<czajkowski> for offical loco teams
<tdr112> is it a new book ?
<tdr112> feck the deadline is passed
<tdr112> did he post it to the logo teams mailing list
<czajkowski> dont think so
<czajkowski> on the planet he posted it
<czajkowski> you could still try and submit
<czajkowski> if you wanted it
<czajkowski> and maybe use it as a raffle/prize for a quiz when it comes to the release party ?
<tdr112> i will ask if our fearless leader is free
<tdr112> ebel: if you have a bit of time
<tdr112> czajkowski: you never said how ogg camp went
 * ebel is a point of contact, not a leader :P
 * ebel can look into it
<tdr112> i know it was just too much to type
<czajkowski> tdr112: pretty good
<czajkowski> ebel: well team contact is the same as a point of contact, and you're the only one who calls himself a point of contact in Ubuntu :)
<czajkowski> it's also the field that all teams need to fill :) and the one we look at for gifts
<czajkowski> tdr112: it was recorded so once it's uploaded I'll post a link to it on the list
<ebel> Oh, I thought the offical term was "point of contact". Grand so.
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> Team Contact
<czajkowski> and Team leader
 * ebel adds another title to his name.
<ebel> aaaaanyways
<tdr112> ebel: your name will be too long soon
<ebel> applies
<ebel> *applied
<airurando> evening folks
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> yo
<airurando> good night ubuntu-ie
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-19
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ebel> I have requested the use of the room from the TOG members for the global jam.
<ebel> We'll know for definite in about 5 days, but I'm highly confident
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aloha
<czajkowski> Roll on tuesday
<czajkowski> LAHINCH here I come :d
 * AlanBell leaves on tuesday
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> 6:50am flight to shannon
<AlanBell> I am on that plane when it turns round and goes back
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I'm on that one 11 days later
<AlanBell> I got the 6:50 this morning
<czajkowski> it's a quiet flight
<czajkowski> practically empty
<AlanBell> uncivilised time to be in an airport
<AlanBell> actually it was almost full
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> last 2 times I've used it it's been empty so free upgrades to the emergency seats
<czajkowski> :)
<shanem> Happened to me heading back from oggcamp too!
<shanem> I'm small, so the extra leg room didn't really matter too much.
<czajkowski> heh
<shanem> Just makes tall people jealous! :P
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> shanem: did you enjoy oggcamp ?
<shanem> czajkowski: Yeah it was great.
<shanem> So many people there I knew but had never met
<shanem> And everyone got along.
<shanem> Everyone was extremely positive, and interested in chatting about nearly anything.
<czajkowski> good stuff
<czajkowski> roll on next year
<shanem> Pretty much :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-21
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> czajkowski: you would have liked it here today :)
<ebel> twas nice weather.
<ebel> czajkowski: though your country is showing. Supermacs?! Really? :P
<ebel> (Though many a night after a nightclub i'd get a snack box for the nitelink home :P )
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-13
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> aloha czajkowski
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ello you over in Ireland ?
<AlanBell> yes
<czajkowski> cool
<AlanBell> bit damp here today
<czajkowski> muggy in London today
<czajkowski> just back from a lovely week in south of england
<czajkowski> tdr112: looking forward to oggcamp
<tdr112> czajkowski: i am, should be a great weekend
<czajkowski> aye should be
<tdr112> your heading down the friday
<czajkowski> yup getting the train at 12
<czajkowski> from London
<czajkowski> 2 of the lads fly in from Dublin later on as well
<czajkowski> should be fun
<puffisocks> where is ogg camp on?
<czajkowski> Liverpool
<zmoylan> a quick trip on ferry
<slashbel> i thought the liverpool ferry was overnight
<slashbel> or are you referring to the ferry across the mersey?
<czajkowski> slashbel: ello
<slashbel> good afternoon czajkowski
<czajkowski> dates for FOSDEM are out folks!!! https://fosdem.org/2013/
<puffisocks> ferry?
<puffisocks> ryaniar flight's are awkward time returning on the sunday
<puffisocks> or $$$$$
<slashbel> mancheser isn't far away
<puffisocks> manchester is not bad if you come back on the monday
<puffisocks> but when add train return it's much the same
 * slashbel is trying to avoid the englands as much as possible this year… too much nationalism to handle
<czajkowski> slashbel: where though? I never see any of that over here?
<puffisocks> czajkowski: you never seem nationalisim in the engerland?
<puffisocks> are you shitting me
<czajkowski> puffisocks: no not really tbh, and please mind your lanugage
<puffisocks> ?
<ebel> aye, keep it civil
<puffisocks> can i say are ye fer fecking real?
<slashbel> well i suppose, if you were to avoid the TV, the entire British media and the mad flag-faving street parties, it might not appear too nationalistic
<czajkowski> the flags have only been out for the jubilee and olympics since I've come bar when I lived down south in aldershot where it;s an army town
<slashbel> czajkowski: that's why i'm avoiding the place this year
<czajkowski> nearly all over sure,
<czajkowski> when ye off?
 * ebel and slashbel had fun claiming any pub with the union jack was a loyalist pub while in england recently
<ebel> "Another loyalist area!!"
<czajkowski> :o
<ebel> :)
<ebel> we're off to southeastern europe in ~ 2 weeks
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> looking forward to it
<ebel> czajkowski: how was your holiday?
<czajkowski> brilliant
<czajkowski> loved it tbh , nice to have a week off relaxing
<ebel> were ye just off to avoid london during the olympics?
<ebel> or co-incidence?
<slashbel> where do you end up?
<czajkowski> well had to take a week off and other half was taking a week
<czajkowski> we went down to Dorset
<czajkowski> stayed in a cottge and used that as a base to drive up and down to devon and arond dorset
<slashbel> country retreat ;)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> by the sea
<czajkowski> fresh air
<czajkowski> slept like a log
<ebel> cool. :)
<ebel> slashbel did his first bike tour in roughly that area :)
<slashbel> not quite, i went to the celtic parts of england
 * slashbel must take ebel over on the bikes to explore the celtic areas of britain
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-14
<airurando> czajkowski: howdy
<czajkowski> doody
<airurando> chatted to Andru re skycon and he has had no feedback from skynet members on the question of a ubuntu conference pack.
<airurando> What do you reckon?
<andru> hello all
<andru> I think if we get one it would be great.
<airurando> hello again andru
<andru> No harm to have it
<andru> and confirm once andrew_ is back
<airurando> czajkowski, does the POC have to request the pack?
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/
<airurando> seems anyone can, am I right?
<czajkowski> airurando: aye ebel can request it and get it posted to you or to where ever
<czajkowski> not sure it matters re team contact tbh
<czajkowski> but yes a conference pack would be good tbh
<airurando> is ebel in her much these days?
<czajkowski> aye during the day
<czajkowski> or else I say slashbel and he reminds ebel :)
<andru> wow, just read what you get in the conference packs, they're great
<czajkowski> yup
<andru> I've no problem getting them delivered here or I could go into UL and sign for it
<andru> keep it in the skynet server room til the day
<andru> *till
<czajkowski> which ever is easiest for folks
<airurando> I'll try to catch ebel in here tomorrow or Thursday.
<airurando> I have the tablecloth and banner
<airurando> tablecloth needs washing.
<czajkowski> brilliant
<airurando> Hope it is up for a gentle cycle :-)
<andru> cool. I'll keep trying andrew_ but for the mean time I think we should get one. The loco could use them for something else at the very least
<airurando> andru either you or me (I feel a sense of deja vu)
<czajkowski> andru: he replies to mails
<czajkowski> not always on irc
<andru> to do which? order it?
<czajkowski> andrew that is
<andru> cheers czajkowski, I'll try that now
<airurando> andru don't yo remember, you and I faught over receiving the loco Cd allocation a few iterations ago
<tdr112> airurando: i think the twoof them left today on their trip
<andru> oh yea, :D
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> saw a tweet from slashbel today saying they were flying out in 10 days
<airurando> are they gone already?
<airurando> tdr112 are you going south for skycon
<tdr112> i am
<tdr112> i almost booked a place to stay last weekend but was unsure what was going on on the Sunday night
<airurando> good :-)
<tdr112> hmm i might be wrong on the dates so
<andru> andrew_ mailed. I'll be back once I get a reply
<airurando> either way I rekon we should have the request in by the end of August at the very latest.
<czajkowski> 6/7 october folks
<airurando> looking forward to it!!!!
<tdr112> is there much going on on the Sunday
<tdr112> what time does it go on until
<tdr112> never mind I have to go home on Sunday , meeting Monday morning
<czajkowski> tdr112: meetings that far in advance
<czajkowski> wow
<tdr112> well I am away in new york the uptil that Tuesday for a week so I guess I have to do some work when I get back
 * AlanBell is no longer in Ireland
<airurando> safe home AlanBell
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-15
<airurando> ebel: got a minute?
<ebel> airurando: sure, 'sup?
<airurando> just a small thing
<airurando> been talking to andru and czajkowski about skycon and the possibility of a ubuntu table at it.
<airurando> both are involved with skynet
<airurando> both reckon it would be a very good idea to get an ubuntu conference pack for the event
<airurando> wondering if you would submit the request?
<airurando> I could type  it up and send it to you but I think it best if the request comes from the almighty POC
<ebel> sure :)
<airurando> great stuff
<airurando> I'll type a quick e-mail up and send it to you.
<ebel> sure sure
<airurando> ebel: mail sent to you
<czajkowski> tdr112: The flight we're getting over there if FR-1442; flight back is FR-445.
<czajkowski> you on that flight
<tdr112> na I am going over on Sat morning and back on Monday morning
<czajkowski> ah yes
<czajkowski> cool
<tdr112> with my trip to new york i did not want to take any days off work, going to land when I land on monday
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> when you heading to NY
<tdr112> end of september for makerfaire
<tdr112> and the open hardware summit
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> wont be too cold then either
<czajkowski> will be  a propper autumn
<czajkowski> Pendulum: might give you ideas on places to go and see
<tdr112> i will ask him nearer the date
<czajkowski> her
<czajkowski> :)
<tdr112> ah I get that from her real name
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-17
<tdr112> czajkowski: did you write that oggcamp email
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> why ?
<tdr112> its the same hard to read font that you use in your emails
<czajkowski> tdr112: it's the default in eventbrite
<tdr112> hmm its the same as you have in your global jam email
<tdr112> or it might be just my client
<czajkowski> global jam one is written in thunderbird
<czajkowski> and sent as plain text
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> tdr112: what client do you use ?
<tdr112> gmail
<czajkowski> h
<czajkowski> oh most odd then
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-18
<airurando> evening
<zmoylan> hi
<airurando> hi zmoylan
<airurando> how is the hip?
<zmoylan> much better, down to one crutch.  trying to wean myself off it. yourself?
<airurando> all good here
<airurando> and glad to hear it
<zmoylan> going to have a look at the tall ships thing that is on this week?
<airurando> nah, working this weekend
<airurando> recover mon tue
<airurando> work again weds thur
<airurando> limerick next weekend for sisters 40th
<zmoylan> horrible shifts you are on
<airurando> its not all bad
<airurando> every second weekend is a pain
<zmoylan> it's a job.  few enough of those around at the mo.
<airurando> ins
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> any chance you'll make it down to Limerick for skycon12?
<zmoylan> not likely.  was at one a few years back.  good fun
<airurando> did you see the line up for this one?
<zmoylan> xkcd author randall munroe i think was the big name that registered with me
<airurando> you is a hard man to impress
<airurando> I'm curious,
<airurando> what are your thoughts re Ubuntu Ireland.
<airurando> don't be too cynical :-)
<zmoylan> ubuntu ireland is a distro.  like a lot of distros it has it's ups and downs.  right now it's going through a down due to unity which is most badly named piece of technology to my mind. uefi may undo all the wrongs with the launch of win8.
<airurando> very fair point
<zmoylan> it will survive simply by having the distro continue.  even if 1-2 folk turn up not at ubuntu meetups but more general linux potd it will survice.
<zmoylan> *survive
<airurando> I just fear that thos down or period of dormancy will kill approved status.  Whether that is important or not is another question.
<zmoylan> there is that.  and czajkowski would killl us if that were to happen! :-)
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> in real danger I fear
<zmoylan> but even if we cut back efforts to one meetup every 3 months. it might concentrate those that are interested to be there when that happens.  even if one the same 2-3 folk turn up they'd have more to talk about.
<airurando> aye
<airurando> wpuld you propose that on the mailing list?
<airurando> my efforts to get a discussion going on the mailing list have thus far failed :-(
<zmoylan> let me think about the wording and if i haven't emailed it in the next week poke me till i do it.  memory and fatigue might make me forget.
<zmoylan> not much interest about at the mo.  summer holidays is always quiet online
<airurando> thanks
<zmoylan> no rpg games this month as everybody is on hols
<zmoylan> or at concerts
<airurando> indeed
<zmoylan> just as we're about to enter final dungeon.  after which we all should level up and gain more powerful characters.  and when bribery like that fails you know that people are busy.
<airurando> ha
<zmoylan> some of us have bought new nerf guns (we use them to solve disputes much quicker than normal arguments) and wanted to give them a shot (pardon the pun)
<zmoylan> :-)
<airurando> as the father of a 6.75 year old boy I am familiar with the world of nerf
<zmoylan> good fun.  hard to hurt someone with foam darts.  not through lack of trying mind you.
<airurando> :)
<airurando> nn zmoylan, good talking to you, I need to catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzssssssssssss
#ubuntu-ie 2013-08-14
<czajkowski> tdr112: I can see the hackspace!
<tdr112> ha , I saw your tweet alright
<tdr112> you have been ahnding around with the UK crod too much , otherside the UK everyone calls them hackerspaces,  I still dont know why they went for "hackspace"
<tdr112> *hanging
<tdr112> crowd
<tdr112> bad spelling today
<czajkowski> ah you know I think I've always called them that
<czajkowski> never saw the er in it
<czajkowski> oops
<czajkowski> :)
<zmoylan-len> fits easier when tweeting?
<czajkowski> hmm no idea now
<czajkowski> confused :)
<czajkowski> the kitchen did have taytos in it
<czajkowski> so am happy
<ebel> hehehe
<zmoylan-len> yes but now you have to decide between taytos or supermacs
<czajkowski> there is never a one or the other :)
<czajkowski> I can always have both :)
<czajkowski> weekends here are treat foods
<czajkowski> anyone coming along tomorrow to the MUG?
<czajkowski> http://www.meetup.com/DublinMUG/events/131173222/
<tdr112> why did I think it was tonight
<czajkowski> PHP event tonight...
<ebel> czajkowski: tayto or king?
<zmoylan-len> controversial!
<czajkowski> tayto!!!
<czajkowski> ah leaving cert day
<zmoylan-len> expect drunkness
<ebel> tayto FTW
<czajkowski> goddaughter got 460
<czajkowski> needed 10 more for primary
<slashbel> and red lemonade to wash down them supermacs and taytos
#ubuntu-ie 2013-08-15
<czajkowski> tdr112: you overin the hackerspace
<tdr112> nope
<tdr112> at home today
#ubuntu-ie 2020-08-10
<treefrob> what does Christy Moore mean when he says (in "Me and the Rose") "spreading the toxic all over the golden vale"?
#ubuntu-ie 2020-08-11
<tdr112> treefrob: the Me and the  Rose
<tdr112> The golden vale is an area in Ireland
<treefrob> tdr112, thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2020-08-12
<tdr112> treefrob: good to hear about other Christy fans. I have been really liking magic nights
 * treefrob loves Christy Moore
<treefrob> and Planxty!
